# Cite Europe fuel?



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Can anybody confirm whether there is a fuel station at cite europe outside Calais. When I look at the Carrefour website they mention fuel prices but I dont recall seeing pumps there.
We will be going next weekend and could fill up on our way west.

dangerous 8)


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

The fuel station at Cite Europe is only suitable for cars as it is within thier multi story car park. The alternative is the Total station which is located just after the tunnel exit near the trucker area. If not the Auchen in Calais ( you can see the sign for Auchen on the skyline from the Cite Europe car park) has cheap diesel and is suitable for a motorhome.

The Auchen also offers full motorhome service facilities including an arae to dump you tanks.

Hope this of help
Finyar


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

The Auchan is good - plus also much cheaper than Total. Always fill my car up there if coming back via the tunnel


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a fuel station as you come out of Cite Europe, follow the truck exit signs. It is also available as an overnight stop if you arrive late at night.
Listed on Campingcar-infos as an aire.
Gerry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Duxdeluxe 


duxdeluxe said:


> The Auchan is good - plus also much cheaper than Total. Always fill my car up there if coming back via the tunnel


 . . . I don't suppose you have the GPS location do you ? every time I've tried to find it I gave up !
vic


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Duxdeluxe
> 
> 
> duxdeluxe said:
> ...


Just head for Coquelles, the fuel station is opposite the Auchan Hypermarket.
Gerry


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

*French fuel*

For fuel prices in France, try here.

Damien


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*City Europe Fuel*

Filled up at auchan Thursday - 1.41.9/ltr
Forrester


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, will try the Auchan , I dont want to get over there with too much of our price diesel on board!!!!!!!!!!! 8O


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Duxdeluxe
> 
> 
> duxdeluxe said:
> ...


GPS is built into the car......

Try this: from Google maps - wonderful thing, this internerd stuff. Tried to get the URL but too long to copy properly.

Start address: Eurotunnel station 62185 Fréthun, France
End address: Auchan France Avenue Roger Salengro, 62100 Calais, France

Start at: Eurotunnel station 62185 Fréthun, France

1. Head northwest - 0.4 km
2. Turn left - 2.3 km
3. Merge onto A16/E402 via the ramp to E15/A26/Calais/Lille/Reims/Paris/Bruxelles - 1.6 km
4. Take exit 43 toward Calais-Centre/Coulogne/Guînes/Blériot-Plage - 0.3 km
5. At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto D940 Go through 1 roundabout - 0.9 km
6. At the roundabout, take the 4th exit onto Avenue Roger Salengro - 1.1 km
7. Make a U-turn at Chemin du Vivier - 12 m

Arrive at: Auchan France Avenue Roger Salengro, 62100 Calais, France


----------

